# fish id



## dscout (Apr 25, 2012)

Can anyone help me id these fish. I caught a few today around fort pickens and wanted to know if they are edible. Thanks.


----------



## aquatic argobull (Mar 2, 2009)

I'm no expert, but looks like juvenile jack crevalle and a ladyfish. Neither considered to be edible.


----------



## goheel (Feb 3, 2011)

blue runner and ladyfish?


----------



## ace529 (Oct 14, 2011)

Kind of hard to see on my phone but looks like hardtail and skipjack


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

Baby jack crevalle and lady fish, not what I would consider edible.


----------



## Joerob5 (Feb 5, 2010)

Bait


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Jack crevalle and ladyfish. Let that jack go and get a little bigger and he will come back and kick your ass


----------



## andrethegiant (Sep 14, 2010)

aquatic argobull said:


> I'm no expert, but looks like juvenile jack crevalle and a ladyfish. Neither considered to be edible.


This
But both make good bait :thumbsup:


----------



## dscout (Apr 25, 2012)

thanks fellas


----------

